# Smells?



## EdgewoodMousery

So, I've heard quite a bit over the years as to what makes mice smell and was wondering everyone else's take on it?

1. Bin cages vs. Tanks
When I was first looking into modified bin cages for my mice, many breeders warned me against bin cages as they hold in odor. On the other hand, other breeders warned me against tanks because they hold in odor because they aren't as "breathable" as plastic. Through my own trial and error, I prefer bin cages since they're easier to clean (I have to carry them down stairs to thoroughly wash) and they hardly smell at all. What kind of cage do you use? How much smell do your mice generate?

2. Male mice mark thus equals more smell
My male mice only mark if I completely clean their cage or when put in with a female to breed. Whenever I clean the male cages I keep as much of their "clean" used bedding as possible, and only adding in enough clean bedding to replace the used "dirty" bedding. I found doing this keeps my males from marking.

3. The way cages are cleaned
I always thoroughly clean the cage itself with heavily diluted bleach water and then sprayed with a vinegar/water mixture. Before adding bedding I put a few drops of vanilla on a paper towel and rub it on the bin floor. By doing these steps I reduced the amount of smell my mice make by 80% of course everyone has their own way of doing things, what is yours?


----------



## WoodWitch

It doesn't bother me that mice smell of mice. I like the smell of mice, especially a real stinky buck, mmmmmmm, buttery popcorn loveliness :love1 My mice are in a shed though, not in the house and I wouldn't want my house to smell of mice. I guess you have to balance your requirements with the requirements of the mice because they don't want to small bleach, vinegar or vanilla.....they want to smell mousey.



EdgewoodMousery said:


> Male mice mark thus equals more smell
> My male mice only mark if I completely clean their cage or when put in with a female to breed. Whenever I clean the male cages I keep as much of their "clean" used bedding as possible, and only adding in enough clean bedding to replace the used "dirty" bedding. I found doing this keeps my males from marking.


I like this. I never completely clean any of my cages. Long as cages are well ventilated and dry I think it's good to leave some of the "clean" used cage material because, as you say, the mice will not have to make it theirs again by marking and I also think it's healthier for mice to build up resistance to certain common germs.


----------



## EdgewoodMousery

That's a good point. My mice are currently located in my bedroom so I try to keep the smell down as much as possible. When my mice were in my finished basement, I wasn't too worried about it especially since I've never grown my mousery larger than 12-15 mice. One day I hope I can move and expand into a mousery shed.

I do clean the cages with soapy water still, I just save and return the bedding-again to keep smells down.

I picked up the vanilla from a breeder friend of mine who no longer breeds. She explained to me mice like vanilla and it takes away the smell of the vinegar. It keeps my smells down and my mice are happy and healthy so it keeps me happy until I can move them back into their own space.


----------



## moustress

Woodwitch, we have similar sensibilitites: young bucks do smell like hot buttered popcorn!

Edge: Whatever works for you is the best way to do it. I may even switch to bins if I get my mousery set p again in a new location; plexi tanks are heavy and hard on my osteoarthritic hands. The tanks are nice because you can esily see the meeces, though.


----------



## EdgewoodMousery

That's mostly why I love the bins, they're very light but I can also see the mice, just not as clearly as you could with a tank. The only problem I'm having with the bins is cutting through the plastic ever since I broke my hot knife.


----------



## GeorgiaRose998

I use Bin cages and I cut holes in the sides to allow ventilation-this lowers the amount of odour that there is in the mouse enclosure. I tend to the leave the window on the catch when im not home, to allow my room to be rid of any smells. The mice seem to be fine, and I clean them out once every 4/5 days to avoid the bucks smelling too strong. The females I tend to leave a little longer, around 6/7 days (with spot cleaning).


----------



## EdgewoodMousery

I use modified bins as well. I currently only have a pair of breeders that I'm working on for a new project of mine, so the smell has been pretty much unnoticeable at the time being.


----------



## will1966

when i first walk in the shed i can smell the mice but after five mins you dont smell it anymore and to be honest i dont mind anyway


----------

